# Data Time Corporation Led Watch



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Friend gave me one of unknown vintage . Bit of research shows it to be mid to late 70s. Hong Kong made module .

Fitted 2 new batteries and have had different numbers and lights up. Presently just a 0 on the 4th led nearest the setting buttons and this is lit continuously ,20minutes.

There are 2 buttons -one in the middle of the case at 3 and recessed with a dimple and one at one oclock which sticks out a bit and plain. Both pins press onto metal strips on the plastic module inside.

Have looked for setting instructions and not really found a match but never been clever with electronic wizardry-

are there some general type of instructions that would be helpful here???


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

generally they are set by pressing the recessed button with something like a ballpoint pen to scroll through the hour /min date month and then adjusted with the button that sticks out.

The fact that the display remains lit sound ominous though i'm afraid, all the ones i've come across only light when the button is depressed !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Going with AndyC on this, plus note that you'll flatten/knacker the batteries quickly with a continuous display lit, this was the reason LED watches didn't run continuously. The side button should only bring the digits into view for maybe five or six seconds. :yes:

Note also, that was reckoned to be a reason why Road Traffic Accidents increased following the introduction of LED watches - - drivers playing "cross hand button push" just to see what time it was :lol:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger

:weed:


----------

